# PLBM "Big Bass" Opens - 1 fish limit, Portage, Wingfoot



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

:BThe Portage Lakes Bass Masters are holding 3 big bass only events on:

Sat. March 31st from 8-2 at Portage, State Park off Rt 93
Sat. April 14th from 7-3 at Wingfoot, Waterloo Rd. ramp
Sat April 28th from 7-3 at Wingfoot, " " "

These unique 1 fish events, started by cub pack 3127 in 1995, are very simple and quite popular, even with non regular tournament folks!

Information/flyer at: www.portagelakesbassmasters.com

Note: Wingfoot is limited to 50 boats and will be electric only during event, no exceptions. Flyers available locally at nearby shops. Thanks! PLBM


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you aloud to use a boat with an outboard on it as long as you dont use the big motor?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

melo123 said:


> Are you aloud to use a boat with an outboard on it as long as you dont use the big motor?


yes. I presume you are referring to Wingfoot.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks lakeslouie i got all your forms yesterday at lbf,will be filling them out and sending them in ok markfish


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok thank you


----------



## Donator (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks like this weather is gonna hold up for us .....at least through the next 8 days.....gonna be some PIGS caught i'm sure!!


----------



## MAVRIK (May 31, 2008)

Is the first tourney (March 31st at Portage Lakes) limited to electric only???


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

MAVRIK said:


> Is the first tourney (March 31st at Portage Lakes) limited to electric only???


The answer is NO


----------



## Donator (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks like you can pay online at the website portagelakesbassmasters.com via Pay-Pay also!! Awesome!! There is a confirmation page with teams and boat #'s too!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Donator said:


> Looks like you can pay online at the website portagelakesbassmasters.com via Pay-Pay also!! Awesome!! There is a confirmation page with teams and boat #'s too!!


Ya we're trying to keep up with the times....Man I could tell you stories about "back in the day".


----------



## Donator (Mar 22, 2011)

Just left the website and looks like there were a few more entries added today. If you want a low boat # better get pre-registered! Weather is looking awesome for Saturday as well....either way... I'M GOIN' FISHIN !!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Just a reminder, the proceeds from this open helps us fund our annual kids fishing derby at the "well stocked" Ohio dist 3 wildlife ponds in Portage Lakes. It is held annually the sat of Memorial weekend. This years event will be May 26th with more details to come later. Soon as everything is in place, I will post where to get more info/flyer etc. Thanks!


----------



## shakey (Aug 29, 2009)

Sounds like a good time. i will be there. Is there a late penalty if you pay at the ramp?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

shakey said:


> Sounds like a good time. i will be there. Is there a late penalty if you pay at the ramp?


With typical weather being questionable this time of year and low overhead to run these events, there is no need for a late fee. See ya there!:G


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

lakeslouie said:


> With typical weather being questionable this time of year and low overhead to run these events, there is no need for a late fee. See ya there!:G


Nothing better than a benefit tourney not having a late fee, especially this time of the year with unpredictable late winter conditions. More participation now, and more monies going to the benefits principle cause. Good Luck.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Dude! I couldn't agree more! See ya there:G


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Last Call!! Will be a tad chilly in the morning but we'll have the coffee on!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

No wonder you were Chapter of the Year! 

Twitter feeds!!!!

No doubt Louis is behind this! 

The kids are stoked to hit Wingfoot in couple weeks- throw in twitter now and I'll never hear from them again unless I subscribe...


----------



## FlyFisher (May 14, 2004)

Anyone have the results of the Open on PL today?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

FlyFisher said:


> Anyone have the results of the Open on PL today?


Dan Blackert won with a 7.12lb giant
2nd Jeff Brown with 5.58lb
3rd Houston Hoooper with a 4.80
4th Lecon/Gutshall with a 4.44lb
5th Fronk/Fronk with a 4.39lb

Pics shouldd be up on site Sunday. Thanks!
www.portagelakesbassmasters.com


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Nipididdee said:


> No wonder you were Chapter of the Year!
> 
> Twitter feeds!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the wonderful compliments! We got a great bunch of guys who work together in just about everything we do!!


----------



## FlyFisher (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for posting the results, and Congrats to Dan B. On the NICE BASS! Can't wait to see the pics...


----------



## Bantam3x (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting results. What a giant fish!!


----------



## Channelcatman (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Louie, 
Had a good time, you and your guys do a nice job with your events!
Only thing that could have been better would have been that 7.12lber in my bag! LOL! WOW what a fish!
Again thanks and keep up the great work.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks guys for the positive feedback! Its appreciated!!
Pics are up on site at : www.portagelakesbassmasters.com

Reminder that the Wingfoot Big Bass event is April 14th. Sign up on our site or send in registration ASAP to be sure you get in. 50 boat limit for this.


----------



## Donator (Mar 22, 2011)

2nd Big Bass Tourny of the year and 1st one at Wingfoot next Saturday 14th. Looks like we still have plenty of openings....50 boats is all we can do!! See ya there!


----------



## rong (Mar 26, 2012)

This sounds like a good choice Wingfoot is a lake we all want to fish and have not been able for years. also since it is electric only we now can compet with the big rigs who could travel all over while we were restricted to a near by area. Good going PLBM


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Rong! Ya we wanted it equal to all, including the smaller rigs who could legally run a 10hp. Not fair to big rigs. Will be fun! BTW welcome to OGF!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

To those who have inquired about power loading their boats, I called the Division of Wildlife to clarify and the answer was NO. Sure power loading makes it quicker and usually easier to load your rigs, but not impossible. Trailer should be backed in a bit deeper than if you were power loading. I wouldn't let that stop you from coming. We are gonna have guys with boots to help get ya lined up etc. See ya out there!


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Would have brought a legal outboard if the rules didnt say electric only. If I bring it to the next one are you guys still going to let me use it?


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Had a lot of fun despite the freezing rain though!


----------



## bigbasslew (Jan 23, 2012)

PLBM runs a great tournament! I hope 50 boats show up next time. I know there are hogs in Wingfoot.


----------



## Donator (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in posting results....been just a tad bit busy!

1st Place.... Boat #10 ...Vue ....4.54lbs. .... $500.00

2nd Place.... Boat #9 .... J.Wright .... 3.15 lbs. .... $220.00

3rd Place .... Boat #15 .... C.Wright / Wright .... 2.97 .... $60.00

Lots of cookie cutter fish in the 2.25 - 2.75 range...

Not a bad payout for only 16 Boats!!! Should be a better turnout at next one on 4/28/12...

Check out pics and register for next one at www.portagelakesbassmasters.com

Thank you to everyone who showed up!!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

melo123 said:


> Would have brought a legal outboard if the rules didnt say electric only. If I bring it to the next one are you guys still going to let me use it?


yes. we are droppin the electric only for tourny rule


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

^Wait, so we can use a 9.9 if we have one now? It's not all electric anymore?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

legendaryyaj said:


> ^Wait, so we can use a 9.9 if we have one now? It's not all electric anymore?


That is correct. When we set these up, we expected mostly big boat guys. What a surprise to see mostly smaller boat guys, first time tournament folks, and the like supporting this. By dropping the electric only rule, we hope to attract even more smaller boat folks who may want to fish a tournament for the first time, or with their wife, kid, girlfriend etc. With a 1 fish limit, all you need is 1 good bite. So any legal motor is permitted for the tournament.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

just a reminder, its tomorrow (Sat 28th). Wingfoot
Results will be posted ASAP!
Thanks!


----------



## Donator (Mar 22, 2011)

THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!! to everyone who showed up to fish and support the Portage Lakes Bass Masters on this very crappy day... weather wise!!

Are winner was the same one from the first one on Wingfoot (seems like he's the one to beat out there) .... "C.Vue" with a 3.15 biggun!!!!

Great Job Vue!!! He got $275.00 plus a nice looking plaque for his win!!

Thanks again to everyone who supported us in our 3 Big Bass tournys this year... we may have a Regular open in the fall on Portage if time and scheduling permits so stay tuned!!

Also just a reminder that the P.L.B.M. will be hosting our 11th annual Kids Derby at District 3 Ponds on Satuday May 26th ... should be lots of prizes and fun for both kids and adults... so plan on attending!!!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Congrats team Vue on the back to back win!!! 

Vong & Dow Vue fish EEI- was it possibly one of them? 

You guys got the worst weather all month for the BB events- still a great showing! KSU kids were handed their arse in the last one - they wanted to go catchn' and not fishn' - they have all invested $1000's in rain gear gear now post event  

Lookn' forward to pics!


----------

